# Problem bei Montage des Alpenföhn Sella/ AMD Retention Modul (AM3+)



## enuff (1. März 2012)

*Problem bei Montage des Alpenföhn Sella/ AMD Retention Modul (AM3+)*

Ich bin gerade dabei den Alpenföhn Sella als Kühler für meinen 960T auf einem Asrock 970 Extreme 3 zu montieren. Laut Anleitung kann man dafür die bereits vorhandene AMD Kühlerbefestigung nutzen. Also im prinzip ganz einfach : Kühler aufsetzten und die seitlichen Befestigungsklammern herunterdrücken, bis sie einrasten.
Mein Problem ist, dass die Befestigunsklammern viel zu weit vom Befetigugnsmodul auf dem Mainbaord entfernt sind, sodass ich den Kühler nicht befestigen kann.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir erklären was ich falsch mache oder wo der Fehler liegt...


----------



## enuff (1. März 2012)

*AW: Problem bei Montage des Alpenföhn Sella/ AMD Retention Modul (AM3+)*

schade, dass mir hier zur zeit scheinbar niemand helfen kann, ich baue nun den boxed lüfter ein, da dieser einwandfrei passt. Ob dieses Alpenföhn Sella modell nun einen baufehler hat oder ich einfach nur zu blöd war bleibt offen...


----------



## Master Shake (1. März 2012)

*AW: Problem bei Montage des Alpenföhn Sella/ AMD Retention Modul (AM3+)*

CPU-Cooling: Alpenfhn Sella und Matterhorn im Test - Montage Alpenföhn Sella (Seite 6) - HT4U.net


----------



## Aerna (1. März 2012)

*AW: Problem bei Montage des Alpenföhn Sella/ AMD Retention Modul (AM3+)*

oder auch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-pcghx-check-alpenfoehns-mini-matterhorn.html
viel Glück!


----------



## enuff (1. März 2012)

*AW: Problem bei Montage des Alpenföhn Sella/ AMD Retention Modul (AM3+)*

So leicht, wie in euren links (danke dafür !), geht dioe Montage bei mir allerdings nicht von der Hand, irgendwie wirkt es so, als sei mein Sella nicht mit dem AMD retention module des Asrock 970 Extreme3 kompatibel. Ich habe versucht zunächst eine der klammern einzusetzen, als ich dann jedoch versuchte den Kühler richtig zu positionieren um die zweite Klammer anzubringen, musste ich so viel Kraft aufwenden um den Kühler gerade auf dem Sockel zu positionieren, dass ich ernsthaft Angst hatte etwas kaputt zu machen.
Zudem saß der Kühler mit einer befestigten klammer bereits sehr schief auf dem Sockel,das sah alles andere als richtig aus :/

Das der Sella unkompatibel mit meinem Sockel ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, es steht auf der Verpackung ja ausdrücklich AM3 und AM3+ ist doch vom Sockel her gleich oder?
Den boxed lüfter habe ich ohne Probleme montieren können und alle anderen Teile sind nun ebenfalls montiert, mein neues sytstem wäre somit fertig. Ich überlege jedoch nun, ob ich es nicht doch noch einmal mit dem Sella versuchen soll, denn wenn ich meinen neuen PC das erste mal anschalte, möchte ich nicht als erstes das Gebrülle des Boxed-Kühlers hören 

Falls jemand noch einen tipp für mich hat, bitte erleuchtet mich !

beste Grüße


----------



## enuff (1. März 2012)

*AW: Problem bei Montage des Alpenföhn Sella/ AMD Retention Modul (AM3+)*

OK, es hat sich erledigt.
Der Fehler: Ich war zu blöd (oder zu ängstlich). Eine Amazon Bewertung hat mir schließlich auf den Sprung geholfen. Dort stand man solle bei dem Montage auf einem AMD Sockel "nicht zu zimperlich vorgehen". Also habe ich nochmal die erste Klammer eingehängt und dann mit Kraft die andere Befestigungsklammern nach unten gedrückt und siehe da - irgendwann rastete diese blöde Klammer ein.
vielen Dank ann alle, die sich mühe gemacht haben, sorry für den ganzen Wirbel


----------

